# what is this red algae



## ozznet (Aug 23, 2011)

I keep getting this red algae on my glass and I don't what it is. It appears streaky and stuck to the glass (no hairs or anything) and it will rub off but not as easy as the normal algae you may see on the glass. Its kinda in between that and green spot algae. You don't have to scrap it off but it takes a little more rubbing. Here's a couple pics.


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

Red algae: Also called Black Beard Algae. 
BBA thrives in situations of high phosphates. Phosphates come from fish waste, excess food, and occasionally will be present in the water supply. The best way to eliminate BBA is to let the plants out-compete the algae for the nutrients. 
By supplying extra Nitrate to a planted tank, It will allow plant growth to continue until all phosphate is consumed. Then plant and algae growth will slow/stop. As long as a usable (5-10ppm) level of Nitrate is maintained, the plants will continue to use up the available phosphate, effectively controls BBA and other phosphorus-dependant algaes. I hope this info helps you out.


----------



## ozznet (Aug 23, 2011)

It doesn't have the same look as red beard though. It has more of the characteristics of green spot algae.


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

How much water are you changing per week?


----------



## ozznet (Aug 23, 2011)

Maybe 10-15% a week. I just scrubbed it off today and it takes a little elbow grease for it to come off but it does come off. Its like a streaky green spot algae that comes off a little easier and its only on the glass. There's no hair to it.


----------

